# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Toàn cảnh Zenfone Laser, phù hợp cho mọi nhu cầu

## xuxulinh0993

Ra đời vào tháng 8-2015 cùng lúc với Zenfone Selfie, nhưng có lẻ Zenfone Laser lại chiếm được cảm tình của người dùng hơn ở những gì mà mình có thể mang lại cho chủ nhân tương lai. Không những sở hữu một mức giá khá thoải mái mà thậm chí học sinh hay sinh viên, người lao động phổ thông vẫn có thể không khó để sở hữu cho một chiếc cho riêng mình. Dù là một sản phẩm tầm trung nhưng xét về thiết kế thì máy vẫn phù hợp cho mọi đối tượng, còn xét về cấu hình thì máy vẫn được coi là phù hợp cho mọi nhu cầu, đây là điểm nhấn tốt cho một sản phẩm mới trong thế giới hàng ngàn thường hiệu, model như hiện nay. Và để người dùng có cái nhìn rõ hơn về chiếc smartphone mới này, chúng ta sẽ cùng điểm qua tất cả những thông số góp phần làm nên cái tên *Zenfone Laser*.



*Máy được thiết kế nhìn khá gọn gàng*​
*Đánh giá sơ qua* một vòng tổng quan thì máy sở hữu trọng lượng khá nhẹ, điển hình như mình đã quen với việc cầm chiếc Samsung Grand Prime trước khi sở hữu được Zenfone Laser thì chính mình có cảm giác như chỉ nhẹ bằng một nữa của Grand Prime, mặt dù trọng lượng thực thì bạn dễ dàng tìm ra được ở Grand Prime là 156g, còn *Zenfone Laser là 140g*, còn khi nghi ngờ điều tôi vừa nói bạn có thể ra thử bất kỳ một trung tâm điện máy nào để trải nghiệm thử.


Cảm giác cầm nắm dễ chịu có lẻ cũng đến từ mặt lưng của máy, vì so với những chiếc điện thoại khác, thì Laser có *mặt lưng bo tròn*, theo nhận xét thật lòng của mình thì cảm giác cầm ở thiết kế bo tròn khá thoải mái và êm tay hơn so với những điện thoại có thiết kế vuông vắn, nhưng không cố ý đánh đồng việc tính cách mỗi người một khác nhau khi mong muốn điện thoại của mình là vuông góc hay bo tròn cạnh, chỉ là tùy theo sở thích của chính bản thân người dùng.



*Cảm giác cầm nắm trên tay khá dễ chịu
*​Asus Zenfone Laser chạy hệ điều hành *Android Lollipop 5.0* được cho là tối ưu cho đa nhiệm hơn hẳn Kitkat. Với cảm ứng điện dung đa điểm, đi kèm tấm kính cường lực *Corning Gorilla Glass 4* công nghệ mới. *Giao diện người dùng ZenUI* đặc trưng của Asus được đầu tư mạnh hơn trong những giai đoạn sau, và cho phép người dùng tùy chỉnh theo sở thích của mình dễ dàng.



*Máy ra khỏi hộp với hệ điều hành Android Lollipop - Giao diện ZenUI
*​Nút nguồn vẫn được đặt tại đỉnh đầu của máy, một điểm trừ mà nhiều người không yêu thích, bù lại hãng đã tích hợp *double-touch để on/off máy* nên cũng không khó khăn khi sử dụng lắm. Máy hỗ trợ khá nhiều cổng kết nối thông dụng cho một chiếc smartphone thời hiện đại : Jack tai nghe, MicroUSB, dải loa to rộng, Bluetooth v4.0, wifi 802.11 b/g/n, định vị toàn cầu GPS, GLONASS,.v.v…Hỗ trợ mạng 2G+3G. Kích thước các chiều lần lượt là 143.7 x 71.5 x 10.5 mm.



*Jack tai nghe nằm cạnh nút nguồn của máy*



*Phía dưới là cổng MicroUSB để truyền dữ liệu với máy tính, và kiêm luôn là jack sạc pin cho điện thoại.*



*Dải loa to rộng. Phím volume vật lý nằm tại mặt sau của máy.Trên cao hơn là camera chính của máy với bộ đèn Flash LED kép, và bộ lấy nét Laser của máy.*



*Mặt trước bao gồm loa thoại, camera trước và hệ thống phím điều hướng.*



*Góc nhìn bên trái sản phẩm Zenfone Laser
*

*Hai bên của máy hoàn toàn trống trải, không có bất kỳ phím vật lý hay kết nối nào.*​
Có vẻ như trong dòng sản phẩm Laser này, bác Asus có phần hơi không đầu tư cho số lượng màu của máy cho lắm, vì máy chỉ sở hữu 2 màu là trắng và đen, màu trắng thì khá đẹp nhưng cũng dễ bám bụi bẩn, đen thì hơi khó chiều lòng của những tín đồ thích màu mè, nhưng nếu bạn là người dùng hay thích sắm sửa ốp lung cho dế yêu thì những điểm yếu này không khó để đưa ra ngoài những yếu tố cần chú ý khi chọn máy.


Chế độ gọi thoại 2 sim 2 sóng online, đây gần như là một điều hiển nhiên trên tất cả các dòng điện thoại của Asus, và cũng là trào lưu vẫn luôn hot trong cuộc sống năng động ngày nay. Việc sở hữu 2 sim của máy giúp người dùng có 2 lựa chọn, giữa việc có thể sử dụng 2 nhà mạng khác nhau cho công việc hay liên lạc bạn bè, lựa chọn thứ 2 đến từ việc bạn có thể sử dụng khe sim thứ 2 làm điểm truy cập 3G cho chính mình, một điều khá thích hợp cho những chuyến công tác vùng xa xôi – hạn chế của độ phủ wifi những vùng đất còn khó khăn cho việc sử dụng mạng của người dân, hay có thể check mail, đọc tin tức, chat zalo cùng bạn bè mọi lúc, mọi nơi.



*2 khe cắm sim khi mở phần nắp lưng của máy
*​Tuy nhiên việc thiết kế khe cắm sim và thẻ nhớ có lẻ sẽ khiến nhiều bạn nhầm lẫn nếu sơ ý, chỉ cần để ý một chút bạn sẽ dễ dàng gắn đúng vị trí sim theo hướng dẫn ghi rõ trên phần thân máy. Máy sử dụng cả 2 khe sim đều là dạng MicroSim.


*Pin không yếu như ta lầm tưởng :* Việc rõ ràng bạn dễ dàng nhận ra trên những website đăng thông tin về máy là dung lượng pin chỉ 2070 mAh, lượt bỏ đi một khoản so với đàn anh Zenfone 2 model ZE500CL là 2500 mAh và chỉ bằng 2/3 so với phân thân to lớn hơn của mình là Zenfone 2 Laser model ZE550KL là 3000 mAh.



*Dung lượng pin khiêm tốn với 2070 mAh
*​Dung lượng pin là như vậy, nhưng mình đã thử sử dụng máy cho những thao tác như nhắn tin, gọi điện, chơi game, và cả lướt web thì cho tới hôm nay là ngày thứ 3 rồi nhưng máy vẫn đảm bảo dung lượng pin còn khoảng 20%, máy được set ở chế độ Auto để tự điều chỉnh theo nhu cầu. Tần suất sử dụng máy của mình không nhiều vì chủ yếu là mình dùng để nhắn tin và gọi điện, còn lại những thao tác khác thì cũng thỉnh thoảng sử dụng tương đối.


*Chụp hình :* Đây có lẻ là điều mà bất kỳ một chiếc smartphone mới nào khi nằm trên bản thảo thiết kế cũng đều phải có. Camera trước của máy không bao gồm quá nhiều tính năng nổi trội như Zenfone Selfie vì mục đích hướng tới của máy không phải phục vụ cho nhu cầu chụp ảnh tự sướng, dù là vậy nhưng nếu bạn chịu khó tìm hiểu thì camera 5 MP trước của máy vẫn dư sức đáp ứng cho bạn những nhu cầu chụp selfie góc rộng khá tốt.



*Máy hỗ trợ lấy nét Laser khá nhanh, bắt hình trong tích tắc
*​Thế mạnh của camera máy nằm ngay mặt sau, camera sau của máy được đánh giá khá cao, đơn giản vì đây là một trong những model số ít trên thị trường hiện nay được tích hợp tính năng lấy nét Laser, khả năng lấy nét cực nhanh, ổn định, tốc độ chụp hình tức thời mang lại cho bạn khá nhiều trải nghiệm hay để bắt kịp những khoảnh khắc kịp thời.



*Camera chính của máy chụp tốt trong điều kiện ánh sáng ban ngày
*

*Lấy nét và chụp nhanh giúp máy ghi nhận cả những vật di chuyển
*​Bộ đèn Flash LED 2 tone màu kép sẽ hỗ trợ bạn chụp hình trong những điều kiện thiếu sáng kịp thời, dù không tuyệt đỉnh nhưng vẫn khá tốt. Điểm trừ mình không thích ở khả năng chụp hình của máy là phím bấm vật lý riêng biệt là không có. Để chụp hình bạn có thể bấm vào nút volume ở mặt sau hay nhấn trực tiếp phím chụp hình trên màn hình cảm ứng của máy, nhưng những vị trí này không phù hợp và cảm giác không thoải mái để kịp bắt khoảnh khác nhanh cho lắm. Việc nhấn phím volume thậm chí còn khó thoải mái hơn cả việc nhấn phím chụp trực tiếp. Nên với mình đây là một điểm trừ không đáng có.


*Chơi game :* Laser là cái tên gợi chủ yếu tới khả năng hỗ trợ chụp hình, vậy còn chơi game thì sao, nếu bạn tò mò hay thắc mắt thì hãy theo dõi những nội dung bên dưới để hiểu rõ hơn nhé.


Nói riêng về nhu cầu giải trí thì chơi game là một việc xả stress khá lý tưởng. Với 10 người mua máy thì có lẻ cũng phải 20 hay thậm chí là 30 người thích được chơi game, nếu tính cả người thân, em út hay bạn bè mượn để chơi nữa thì đây cũng là một điều đáng quan tâm khi chọn mua máy với cấu hình đáp ứng chơi game tốt.


*Việc chơi game của máy bao gồm từ khá nhiều thông số cấu hình, chẳng hạn như :


Độ phân giải màn hình :* Độ phân giải màn hình cao sẽ mang lại chất lượng hình ảnh hiển thị chi tiết, sắc nét hơn, Laser sở hữu độ phân giải màn hình 720x1280 pixels, hạn mức HD, màn hình 5 inch không quá to cũng không quá nhỏ để cầm nắm, sử dụng. Màn hình tuy đẹp nhưng việc bám vân tay cũng gây không ít khó chịu trong quá trình sử dụng, nhưng điều này dễ dàng khắc phục bằng cách dán lớp bảo vệ màn hình, vừa giúp bảo vệ màn hình cảm ứng của máy tốt hơn vừa giảm được khá nhiều việc bám vân tay.


*Bộ nhớ Ram :* Ram mạnh sẽ giúp bạn xử lý đa nhiệm tốt hơn, chơi game 3D tốt hơn. Trong đó Laser là dòng máy hỗ trợ dung lượng Ram khoảng 2 GB, không quá trâu nhưng thử nghiệm khi xử lý đa nhiệm là khá mượt, còn chơi game thì vẫn đáp ứng tốt những game hỗ trợ đồ họa 3D chất lượng một cách không gây phật lòng người dùng.
​*Bộ não điều khiển – dòng chip xử lý* : Quan trọng với bất kỳ thiết bị nào, vì đây là yếu tố tối quan trọng nhất quyết định mọi hiệu năng còn lại của cấu hình máy. Snapdragon 410 là dòng chip được Asus trang bị cho máy. Bộ xử lý Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex –A53, GPU Adreno 306 này vẫn chạy khá tốt nhiều thể loại game nặng, hầu như bao gồm tất cả thể loại game di động hiện nay.


Vì vậy suy cho cùng thì Zenfone Laser vẫn là một tên tuổi đáng giá khi nhu cầu chơi game là yếu tố tiên quyết cho việc lựa chọn smartphone mới của bạn.


Bộ nhớ trong 16GB có thể gọi là dư sức lưu trữ. Nếu lo lắng hơn bạn có thể sắm thêm cho mình một chiếc thẻ nhớ ngoài gắn vào máy để mở rộng lưu trữ, khe nhớ hỗ trợ loại thẻ microSD phổ biến, dung lượng tối đa lên tới 128GB.


Dù là một chiếc máy khá khiêm tốn về mọi mặt, nhưng chúng ta cũng nên xem qua thử một vài điểm số dựa trên những trình benchmark nổi tiếng để có thể đánh giá sơ qua một cách trực quan nhất chiếc Zenfone Laser này.



*Đầu tiên và cũng đáng nói là Antutu Benchmark, máy xếp sau Note 4 và đàn anh thế hệ đầu Asus Zenfone 2*



*Nhưng bù lại điểm số 3D Mark lại mang mức thang đầu tiên trong loạt sản phẩm khác*



*Geekbench 3 có điểm số khiêm tốn nhất, chỉ vọn vẹn 488 cho đơn nhân và 1477 cho đa nhân*



*Hãy để bạn tự xem một cách chính xác điểm số để thỏa mãn trí tò mò của mình về hiệu năng của máy nào*​
Bao quát toàn bộ thông tin là như vậy, và có lẻ cũng không quá khó lòng để đưa cái tên Zenfone Laser vào một hạng mục tốt ở tầm giá và cả hiệu năng mà máy có thể chinh chiến. Cấu hình máy vẫn đảm bảo tính cạnh tranh, mạnh để sử dụng lâu dài. Khả năng cập nhật firmware, nâng cấp hệ thống của Asus cũng khá tốt để bạn yên tâm cho những bản cập nhật hệ thống trong tương lai. Và để đi tới quyết định cuối cùng thì có thể kết luận Zenfone Laser thật sự xứng tầm cho mọi nhu cầu của người dùng mà không phải đắn đo suy nghĩ cho lắm.

----------


## incomviet

*Trả lời: Toàn cảnh Zenfone Laser, phù hợp cho mọi nhu cầu*

Đúng là nhỏ gọn nhưng không phải yếu, thấy khá ngon thật, hy vọng bác thớt demo lần sau thử cho cái clip chơi game thử coi sao. Em này mình đang khoái vì thấy chip Snapdragon ngon hơn hẳn của Intel vì không bị nóng với giá cũng dễ mua nữa

----------


## hoang_kisirong

*Trả lời: Toàn cảnh Zenfone Laser, phù hợp cho mọi nhu cầu*

Nhìn cũng khá nổi trội đó chứ, bữa nào làm thử bài về game nha bác, chứ em thấy con Laser này Ram 2 GB có vẻ cũng ngon hơn, còn lại đang nghi ngời con Snap 410 mạnh tới cỡ nào để xem xét hốt em nó về đây

----------


## Lpthuylieu

*Trả lời: Toàn cảnh Zenfone Laser, phù hợp cho mọi nhu cầu*




> Đúng là nhỏ gọn nhưng không phải yếu, thấy khá ngon thật, hy vọng bác thớt demo lần sau thử cho cái clip chơi game thử coi sao. Em này mình đang khoái vì thấy chip Snapdragon ngon hơn hẳn của Intel vì không bị nóng với giá cũng dễ mua nữa


Clip thì mình chưa làm dk do chưa có thời gian, nhưng có lục tạm cho bác một clip nguồn từ nước ngoài xem qua trước đây


​Máy này mình chơi thử game thì thấy cũng khá ngon bác à, nên cũng không khó hiểu khi Asus đưa từ chip Intel sang Snapdragon để giảm nhiệt, giúp chơi game sướng hơn

----------


## bebannha

*Trả lời: Toàn cảnh Zenfone Laser, phù hợp cho mọi nhu cầu*




> Nhìn cũng khá nổi trội đó chứ, bữa nào làm thử bài về game nha bác, chứ em thấy con Laser này Ram 2 GB có vẻ cũng ngon hơn, còn lại đang nghi ngời con Snap 410 mạnh tới cỡ nào để xem xét hốt em nó về đây


Snap 410 thì tốc độ chỉ khoảng chừng 1.2 GHz thôi, trong bài cũng có hình show ra cấu hình máy đó bác, 1,2 GHz thì ko thực sự mạnh nhưng mọi nhu cầu bình thường của bác thì không phải lo gì nhé, em nó quất tuốt

----------


## iwinonline365

*Trả lời: Toàn cảnh Zenfone Laser, phù hợp cho mọi nhu cầu*

Em này khoảng pin hơi yếu thật, nhưng nếu lo về pin thì có thể mua pin sạc dự phòng mà, chủ yếu là thích dùng thì mua thôi, vì máy này cũng khá mạnh, nếu thích dùng em này mà pin cao thì lấy con Laser mà màn hình 5.5 inch thì pin cao vô tư rồi

----------


## hajdajgja

*Trả lời: Toàn cảnh Zenfone Laser, phù hợp cho mọi nhu cầu*




> Em này khoảng pin hơi yếu thật, nhưng nếu lo về pin thì có thể mua pin sạc dự phòng mà, chủ yếu là thích dùng thì mua thôi, vì máy này cũng khá mạnh, nếu thích dùng em này mà pin cao thì lấy con Laser mà màn hình 5.5 inch thì pin cao vô tư rồi


Mình thấy pin 2070mA trên lý thuyết có vẻ thấp nhưng khi test thực tế thì mình nghĩ như vậy, mình thấy pin vẫn dùng khá lâu (cũng 2 3 tiếng) , nếu ko dùng có thể để đến 3 ngày.

----------


## dichvuseo001

*Trả lời: Toàn cảnh Zenfone Laser, phù hợp cho mọi nhu cầu*




> Clip thì mình chưa làm dk do chưa có thời gian, nhưng có lục tạm cho bác một clip nguồn từ nước ngoài xem qua trước đây
> 
> 
> ​Máy này mình chơi thử game thì thấy cũng khá ngon bác à, nên cũng không khó hiểu khi Asus đưa từ chip Intel sang Snapdragon để giảm nhiệt, giúp chơi game sướng hơn


Chip snapdragon 4xx rất ổn cho các máy tầm trung đấy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] với lại chip snapdragon sẽ đỡ nóng máy hơn và độ tương thích với android tốt hơn

----------

